# Burton Poaching Contest



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/2208-poaching.html

lol, i think everyone has heard of this by now. its a cool idea and the video is funny. i'm sure these resorts are getting pissed by now with every retard trying this for 5k.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

d'oh...shouldda searched  ...

are there anymore vids? ... youtube? (too bad its blocked at werk)


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

kri$han said:


> Anyone heard of this, or planning any poaching this season? :cheeky4:
> 
> Burton.com
> 
> ...


i wanna poach some of the roads on the way to the resorts. ya know? like going up to windham there is this sick road with a decent grade, that goes up and up for a few miles. just gotta beat the damn snow plows to it


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

kri$han said:


> Anyone heard of this, or planning any poaching this season? :cheeky4:
> 
> Burton.com
> 
> ...


i'd def be down to poach mad river glen.


----------

